# BH seat post crack



## racing replica (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if any other riders of BH's Global Concepts range (I have a G3) have had any issues with a vertical crack forming in seat post where the seat post clamp clamps up. My one is cracked (still usable though) and wondering if this is a common problem and if the G4 post is made a bit stronger as I might order one. Thank you.


----------



## Just Ride More (Apr 11, 2009)

*Are you sure it's a crack?*

Sometimes it's just a clamp mark. If it's a crack I'd get a new one.


----------



## racing replica (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep it is definitely a crack. I can see it from inside the post. 

Funny thing happened when I contacted the Australian importer (now no imported at all into AUS) to get replacement, they did not have any new seat post around so sent me one of a demo bike. 

This sounded good but when I picked seat post up from local bike shop it had a crack in exactly same area ( a little lower down the post thou as I run mine quite high):mad2: 

Thou they were nice enough not to charge me for this post I now have 2 seat post with cracks in them.

I could order one from US, cost US$70 + postage but the post I am using currently (original one) is holding up okay i think (no creaking or scary noises).


----------

